# Cast Iron Grillin



## surfinsapo (May 23, 2008)

*I built a cajun wind block out of a 55 gallon drum and tested it out making Rib Eyes & shrimp.*

<object width="400" height="302">	<param name="allowfullscreen" value="true">	<param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always">	<param name="movie" value="http://www.vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=1053951&server=www.vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=01AAEA&fullscreen=1">	<embed src="http://www.vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=1053951&server=www.vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=01AAEA&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="400" height="302"></embed></object>


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 23, 2008)

Great stuff sapo!!!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 23, 2008)

Nice going SS.  That is a great idea for a wind block.

Food look real good also.


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 23, 2008)

Good lookin grub Sapo, Wind blocks ar nessisary for a low flame in the last phase of jambalaya cooking, they also used to simmer beans that are cooked along with jambalaya as a side dish...


----------



## Unity (May 23, 2008)

What's that fourth item on the plate, SS? Not yet another meat, is it?  

--John


----------



## monty3777 (May 23, 2008)

Holy crap that looks great. I think you have more BBQ toys than anyone I have ever encountered!!! But more than that the food looks great - which is what really matters.


----------



## Toby Keil (May 23, 2008)

Nice Job SS, everything looks delicious and that's a great idea for the wind block. May need to rustle up one of them for my WSM. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## surfinsapo (May 23, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> What's that fourth item on the plate, SS? Not yet another meat, is it?
> 
> --John


Boudin... mostly rice, but gooooooooood!!!!


----------



## wittdog (May 23, 2008)

Great Job SS


----------



## Unity (May 23, 2008)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, of course it's good, it's got a substantial pork component!   

Everything looks great. 

--John
(Angus rib eye, huh? Does steak get any better than that?)


----------



## Damar12 (May 23, 2008)

The boudin looked good too.


----------



## Bruce B (May 23, 2008)

That looks absolutley farking delicious!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 23, 2008)

Fabulous !


----------



## ronbeaux50 (May 23, 2008)

Fabulous Sapo!!!!


----------



## TheCook (May 23, 2008)

Dude...You're the MAN!!!  

How was the pan ribeye vs. open flame grilled?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 23, 2008)

Surf & turf, life doesn't get much better!


----------



## surfinsapo (May 23, 2008)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> Dude...You're the MAN!!!
> 
> How was the pan ribeye vs. open flame grilled?



Not much difference.. Charred meat tastes good all the time...


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 24, 2008)

God I would give my left wheel for some of those FRESH gulf shrimp!  Fantastic cook Sapo!!!


----------



## Unity (May 24, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> God I would give my left wheel for some of those FRESH gulf shrimp!  Fantastic cook Sapo!!!


Save your wheels and try some of these frozen shrimp, Larry. These were Bama brand and were 16/20, meaning 16 to 20 shrimp per lb. I got 'em at Giant. They were the best shrimp I can remember having up here, _much_ better texture and flavor than the usual stuff.





--John


----------



## john a (May 26, 2008)

Ya did it again SS, got everyone drooling.


----------

